# Confession Study



## JM (Apr 6, 2008)

Is there any confession study, preferably the 1689, somewhere online...something that I can print off? I'm interested in having a confession study at my place once a week and I'm looking for resources.

Thanks.

j


----------



## danmpem (Apr 6, 2008)

If you find one, please post it here. I'm interested too.


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been using Waldron's Exposition and Beddome's Exposition of the Baptist Catechism with my family but I'm looking for a little more focus in study for newbies.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 6, 2008)

It's not one that you can print off, but Star Meade's, _Training Heart's, Teaching Minds _ , comes to mind.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, it's not the 1689, but you can possibly do your own revision at the baptism portion...just a thought.


----------



## JM (Apr 6, 2008)

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## JM (Apr 9, 2008)

FOUND ONE: 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith Study Guide with questions and leaders guide.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 10, 2008)

Jason,
I thought Sam was doing one on the Reformed Reader last year. I don't visit there anymore because of time. And I also forgot my login info.


----------



## JM (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Martin, I'm on there every day and Sam hasn't mentioned it at all...what do you think of study, did you see the link?


----------



## JM (Jul 5, 2008)

Mount Zion Bible Institute has some excellent 1689 studies. They were inexpensive costing me $24 bucks for 15 printed studies with 15 printed 1689 confessions.

You can view them, print them off for free, online : 

Mount Zion Bible Institute


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 5, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Jason,
> I thought Sam was doing one on the Reformed Reader last year. I don't visit there anymore because of time. And I also forgot my login info.



I don't think there was a study of all of the articles, at least not from what I can see in the 1689 forum. There are a few articles that were discussed.


----------

